# Bey Xhillerashahn



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is a video of Shahn I made and posted for his buyer on youtube. I sold him two months ago now, and miss him very badly. He was my baby and I regret his sale. Sadly, I could not take him with me when I moved. Now, it didn't work out here. I'm moving back and without my Shahny boy. Its depressing, but here is a vid. Has anyone ever seen other horses with this "reverse blaze"? It made him unique.

His registered name is Bey Xhillerashahn - Bey Shahn (By Bey Shah) x Hillary Highwater (By HA Huckster, a Huckleberry Bey son)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4mG1d0MSsLE

By the way, I sold him on www.dreamhorse.com. A great site for selling horses. I sold him purely online, with only photos, videos, and dozens of phone conversations. Yes, I feel safe he got a good home. His new owner and I are now friends and talk with each other constantly. She's great. She even paid for top notch horse transport for him, so he travelled in comfort.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow he's different. Never seen a blaze like that before. He's gorgeous.
Sorry your missing him.


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 25, 2007)

:shock: -faints-

I want your horse! Your are very lucky to have a beautiful equine like this one!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, very unusual coloring. Its unfortunate you couldn't keep him, I hope he's at least happy in his new home


----------

